# Seeking miniature poodle breeder known for temperament excellence.



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Check out Eriand Poodles on Long Island. My mom's mpoo is an Eriand dog and a certified therapy dog. I know other people with nice Eriand dogs and a local trainer I know well has worked with a number of Eriand dogs and she has found them all to be of sound temperament and to be pleasant to train.


----------



## luvdogs (Mar 11, 2016)

I contacted and got my puppy from "The Poodle Puddle". The breeder, Debbie, is very responsive to instant messenger in Facebook and we had a number of phone calls before I brought my puppy home. 

I did a lot of research and spoke with a number of breeders along the east coast and mid-west before I settled on the Poodle Puddle as my #1 criteria was temperament. My pup is 5 months old now and very calm and easy to train - he was practically housebroken when I brought him home at 8 weeks (only 3 accidents in all the first week and none since). My daughter and I plan to get him certified to visit nursing homes as my daughter currently volunteers at one. I recently found out that one of Ace's litter mates is on the same track in Canada (the breeder is in Ontario). If you contact Debbie and tell her what you are looking for, she knows her dogs and she can tell you if what you are looking for is available.


----------



## LoveVera (Oct 27, 2017)

Thank you lili ... I all check them out!


----------



## LoveVera (Oct 27, 2017)

Thank you luvdogs! Did you have any issues with them being in Canada?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

LoveVera said:


> Thank you luvdogs! Did you have any issues with them being in Canada?



I am not sure how someone in the States could bring a puppy from Canada that young these days. Make sure you do things right if you go that route. I can't imagine anything worse than getting stuck at the border with a tiny baby dog.


----------



## luvdogs (Mar 11, 2016)

LoveVera said:


> Thank you luvdogs! Did you have any issues with them being in Canada?


I had to get a confinement agreement from the CDC as 8 weeks is too young for a Rabies Shot. I was surprised at how easy it was to get the agreement and I used the one month of Ace being confined to my home/yard to do some training. Below is the link to the regulations.
https://www.cdc.gov/importation/laws-and-regulations/dog-confinement-agreements.html


----------



## LoveVera (Oct 27, 2017)

Looks like a 7 hour drive for me ... did you drive to pick up your boy? Stay overnite? How'd all that go? He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## luvdogs (Mar 11, 2016)

LoveVera said:


> Looks like a 7 hour drive for me ... did you drive to pick up your boy? Stay overnite? How'd all that go? He is absolutely adorable!


My husband and I decided to make a little mini-vacation of it as the kids were away at summer camp (perfect timing)!! We drove up through Syracuse and crossed the border at Thousand Islands Bridge near Alexandria NY. We stayed in upstate New York a few days before crossing the border. The owner was about an hour from the border crossing. It was a long trip back home and we did it in one day - an 9 hour car ride - including the stops and we stopped frequently to let Ace out and go potty. Ace was in my lap for much of the drive - until at one point he got squirmy and I put him in the base of his carrier in a little bed between my feet (I took the top off). I agree, it was a long trip home and it was a long day for the puppy, as when we got home, after he explored our house and yard, he slept through the night with no whimpering! He woke up at 5:30 am the next morning and has been "at home" in our house ever since.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Barb Tannahill (Van Tan Poodles) in Idaho has beautiful silvers and some blacks. Molly is one of her GR CH Benny's offspring. Molly is a happy, extremely loving and full of fun girl. She loves everyone, every dog she meets gets along with everyone. I don't think Barb has any puppies now but probably will this winter.

Molly's mother is Bentley, from Alegria/Winks Poodles. I flew to Denver to bring her home. She stayed in her carrier, never made a peep. She was worth the trip. We adore her.


----------



## LoveVera (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks luvdogs. Great story and seems reasonable! Really helps me think about how I would make a trip like that doable for me and a pup. Thanks so much for sharing that!


----------



## LoveVera (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks SusanG! Molly is the kind of girl I'm looking for. Will check out those breeders. Is Wink (breeder) separate from Alegria?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I had responded to your other post with links to my breeders - Richard from Aery had the father of my dog - he's in North Carolina and he's who I picked my dog up from and Sharon at Morning Glory in Texas has the mother.

Part of the equation is the socialization that has to be done when your puppy is under your control and still young. This will be part of the training that you will do as you raise your dog to be a wonderful therapy dog.


----------



## LoveVera (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks very much Skylar! I hadn't seen your other post ... still trying to get the hang of this forum.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Given where you are, I would contact Firebrook Poodles in NJ. She may not have a mini litter, but she is the owner of a silver boy who has sired several poodles I know with marvelous, sweet, biddable temperaments. 

You might also get in touch with Pearl Wanner of Poodles by Pearl. A friend does Obedience with a brown mini of hers and he is a sweetheart.


----------



## LoveVera (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks very much Verve! Those are some new names...appreciate it.


----------



## luvdogs (Mar 11, 2016)

Skylar said:


> I had responded to your other post with links to my breeders - Richard from Aery had the father of my dog - he's in North Carolina and he's who I picked my dog up from and Sharon at Morning Glory in Texas has the mother.
> 
> Part of the equation is the socialization that has to be done when your puppy is under your control and still young. This will be part of the training that you will do as you raise your dog to be a wonderful therapy dog.


When I did my research I spoke with Richard as I also heard his dogs had a good temperament. I would have purchased a puppy from him if something fell through with the Poodle Puddle. He has a male that he bred this past summer and the only reason I ended up choosing my puppy from Canada over his was simply timing of when puppies were going to become available as I was able to work from home three weeks after purchasing the puppy from Canada in July and I would not have had that flexibility if I waited for the Aery puppy simply due to what was to be happening at the office at that time (mid-September). Good luck! I am certain you will find what you are looking for!


----------



## LoveVera (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks luvdogs! I checked out the Aery website and it says they're planning a litter for June. I hear you about the timing and being able to dedicate LOTS of time after puppy's arrival home. I will do that as well. Thanks for your encouragement!


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

Mary Ann DiRocco in deleware is great. I got my boy from her and my friend got a girl from her who does therapy work. Her company name is DiMarnique’s.


----------

